# Now taking photomanip requests.....



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

yes please!! i dont know what type of photoshop i want doing, as i dont know what there is to choose from. but please could i have any of these pics with writing (if i can) misty moo or my fat racer or dunlewey mannon: 








thank you x x x[/img]


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Those are the only ones I have on this laptop. If they aren't decent, let me know.


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks guys. I'd love to make you both photoshops. But could you please post the url links to the pictures or email them to me so that I can have the larger versions. It's very hard to make it with the small versions.

1. moomoo
2. kristy


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

can i also have one please i guess a collage one thanks
saying -sassy and rio <3

pics-

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/LESSONSASSY001.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/LESSONSASSY011.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/lessonpics060.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/lessonpics074.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/lessonpics046.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/lessonpics075-1.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/LESSONSASSY002.jpg


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yep...

1.moomoo (need bigger pictures)
2.kristy (need bigger pictures)
3.~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (working on)

Oh I'll also have that transparent version of the airbrushed picture I did for you.


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Here ya go ~*Hunter_Girlie*~

I'm not thrilled with this so i'll probally try another later









And here is the transparent version of the airbrushing


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

wow !!!!i love them.thanks so much but how do i get it to appear without just the link???i cant figure it out


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

did you right click them and save them on your computer??


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

here is a pic of my girl you can use.
can you put her name on it? her name is Limited Edition Outlaw (aka Annie)


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll get on that right away. Those are the perfect sized pictures. Thanks!!!! I should have it done sometime this week.


----------



## ikea&lt;3 (Jun 8, 2007)

ohh they are awsome !

would i be able to have something the same as ~*Hunter_Girlie*~ 

or maybe .. if you could take me and the tack of the horse .. so it looks like it is just him runnin with no tack or rider ?? if that is possible ??

here are some pics ... you dont have to do all of them jusat whatever is easiest and what looks best  thanks"

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/i_heart_ikea_xx/DSCF3319.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/i_heart_ikea_xx/as.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/i_heart_ikea_xx/aaaa.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/i_heart_ikea_xx/DSCF0289.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/i_heart_ikea_xx/002.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/i_heart_ikea_xx/220490115a3787172767b307734249lcopy.jpg

thanks  ... let me know if you need anything else or cant do iit


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

if your talking to me thaen i perfer no tack on the horse and i love the idea of have her running. but you can do what ever you want.  thanks 
~Freedom Rider~


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry that it took me awhile to get back to you and i did save them on my computer but then what do you do ?


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

hmmm i'm not really sure what your asking ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~. But if you want to use them as a sig. Upload them on to photobucket. 

I'll have everyone's photoshops next week. I have a horseshow coming up.


----------

